# can cockapoos have human pain relief?



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi im on holiday and ive trodden on wispas leg, ive had a good feel and all seems fine but she wont put much weight on it, can she have human pain killers ( baby stuff)? until i can go to a vet on monday.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

calprofen, calpol or just one ibuprofen halfed and given in the morning and afternoon.

what do you think Whispa has done.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

we were out on a walk and she ran infront of me and i stood on her, ive had a good feel but she doesnt seem to have any broken bones just not wanting to put all her body wait on it. all though this evening she seems a little better, thanks for the advice ill do the ibuprofen tonight before bed and take her to a vet in the morning. it a little tricky cuz we are in cornwall in the middle of nowhere in a motorhome. thanks again.x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl, iv done that a couple of times she should be fine. i reckon she will be walking fine on it by tomorrow. let us know how she gets on but i dont think youl need the vet.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Be careful, ibuprofen can cause kidney failure, even be fatal.

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/ibuprofen-toxicity-in-dogs/page1.aspx

Go with baby aspirin or buffered aspirin, they are by far safer.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how is her paw today.

iv used Ibuprofin on all my girls when they where spayed, when inca got stung by lots of wasps, and resently when Echo had two lumps that i eventualy needed antibiotics for. and even on our cats for different reasons. 

all fine and well. but i do only use small doses on them. we spoke to the vet and while she said she wouldnt advise it she said she wouldnt discorege us using it.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks everyone for your help wispa was ok the next day so didnt get any pain relief, ive now got a small bottle of baby calpol in the van for emergencies! she is now back to her normal crazy self!! ;-)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

glad to hear it.


----------

